# Removing screen porch posts for eze-breeze



## Dutch2 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm thinking to install eze-breeze windows in my screen porch.

Eze-breeze info: http://www.pgtindustries.com/Pages/Main.aspx?PageID=105

I'd like to remove some posts so I can have fewer and larger windows, see picture:











I'd like to do the same all around, reducing the number of posts by about 40%.

Does it look like this will be OK?

Thanks,

D2.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You would need to know how the structure was built to know if you could remove any structural elements. 
Were plans filed for this ? 
Ron


----------



## Dutch2 (Oct 20, 2009)

In other words it is not as simple as the posts on the corners plus the headers hold it up and the rest is just there for the screens?

It was originally built with the house so there were plans... I'll have to look what I have.

D2.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dutch2 said:


> In other words it is not as simple as the posts on the corners plus the headers hold it up and the rest is just there for the screens?
> 
> It was originally built with the house so there were plans... I'll have to look what I have.
> 
> D2.


It could be that simple. The wall with the door has 6 posts for a wall about 11 or 12 feet?
What about the rest of the structure? The opposite wall is the same? What about the connecting wall? How long? How many posts?
You can't show one wall, say you want to remove 40% of the posts and expect any sort of useful guidance.
What sort of snow load do you get?
Ron


----------



## Dutch2 (Oct 20, 2009)

OK, point taken, more information needed 

Here is a picture of the "long" side:









The screen room is 15 feet wide by 12 feet.

On the 15 feet side I want to remove the 4 existing 4x4 wooden posts and replace them with 3 2x2 aluminum posts. I want to use 2x2 because the windows are 2" deep and will mount flush with the 2x2.

On the 12 feet side with the door I want to remove the 4 existing 4x4 wooden posts and replace them with 2 2x2 aluminum posts.

On the other 12 feet side I want to remove the 3 existing 4x4 wooden posts and replace them with 2 2x2 aluminum posts.

The 4 corners will remain 4x4 wooden posts.

The other 15 feet side is attached to the house.

Snow load... I have no idea. I'm in Charlotte, North Carolina and we don't get a lot of snow.

Hope this makes sense, thanks for your help.

D2.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

What is the weight capacity of the aluminum poles? Will it hold the structure?
I'd contact a structural engineer to do a load analysis and get his recommendations.
You can't guess at this.
Ron


----------



## J Douglas (Mar 23, 2012)

*eze breeze oists*

Dutch:

What did you end up doing with your porch. We are interested in doing something similar. removing posts etc.


----------

